# Looking for a Holiday Inn Vacations Point chart



## aliikai2 (May 20, 2011)

Hi, anyone have either printed or a link to a points chart? Greg


----------



## gjw007 (May 22, 2011)

Greg

The Orange Lake website use to have that information but I couldn't find it.  The easiest way to determine points is to look at the RCI points for a given resort (Orlando, Vermont, etc) and then double that.  It will give you the Holiday Inn Point total, more or less.  The reason I say more or less is that there are a few weeks that are different than the RCI charts, specifically week 51 and week 52.  The number of Holiday Inn points is higher than double the RCI Points.

Gary


----------



## aliikai2 (May 23, 2011)

*Thanks Gary*

The seller is saying 150K and RCI shows 88 or 104 for the summer week, I was hoping to figure what else these would be good for at other HIVC resorts.
Greg


----------



## LannyPC (May 23, 2011)

This HIVC, is it the same as or related to the Intercontinental Hotel Group?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 23, 2011)

Here's the 2010 Holiday Inn Club membership guide
Holiday Inn Points can be converted to RCI points but the conversion factor is 2:1  So 150k holiday inn points would equal 75k RCI points.  The points are only good for other club resorts if you are in the club, which you would have to pay to join if you are buying resale.  As I think was stated in another post if you buy a week that was converted to RCI points before it became part of the club it would remain in RCI points.  Otherwise it would revert to its deeded week or float season.


----------



## gjw007 (May 24, 2011)

aliikai2 said:


> The seller is saying 150K and RCI shows 88 or 104 for the summer week, I was hoping to figure what else these would be good for at other HIVC resorts.
> Greg



Be careful.  This may have changed but when Orange Lake set up its point system, it set it up only so it could be transferred on sale or gift to an immediate family member.  You may find that you are buying the week at the resort but that the points system is not transferable.  To get into the points system, you may to pay an outrageous fee.  Also be aware that when Orange Lake took over Geneva and Vermont, there were existing points-based programs that existed and are not the same as the Orange Lake system although they can use them.  I would do a bit more thorough research as there are many unknowns (note the 2010 membership guide doesn't deal with the sale of the property).

You can find information on tug about the fact that points don't go with the resale.

Here a a few comments

From http://www.redweek.com/forums/messages?thread_id=10415;page=last[/URL"]Red Week
Resale is the way to go. Alot of you do not know that when you upgrade these to points, or purchased points they do not go with resale. So if you ever want to sell you lose that portion , the points. The OL will try and upgrade the new owner for $4-5K to get into the points system.

Here is a early reference (2007) in Tug when OLCC introduced its points system named GoGlobal at the time (later changed to Holiday Inn Vacation Club).  There are other examples
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52695


----------



## aliikai2 (May 24, 2011)

*Well,*

I had made several calls to OL or confirm that the South beach resort does transfer to points before I mailed the deed to Horry County. Now today once I get it back I called deeding to verify that it was free and clear before I notified the resort, and they said like you said the points do not transfer.
So, now I either have a floating week( nobody seems to know)  or a fixed week 35 which isn't the greatest, but not terrible either.
So I mailed the $50 transfer fee and the deed to OL, so I should know more in a few weeks,
Greg



gjw007 said:


> Be careful.  This may have changed but when Orange Lake set up its point system, it set it up only so it could be transferred on sale or gift to an immediate family member.  You may find that you are buying the week at the resort but that the points system is not transferable.  To get into the points system, you may to pay an outrageous fee.  Also be aware that when Orange Lake took over Geneva and Vermont, there were existing points-based programs that existed and are not the same as the Orange Lake system although they can use them.  I would do a bit more thorough research as there are many unknowns (note the 2010 membership guide doesn't deal with the sale of the property).
> 
> You can find information on tug about the fact that points don't go with the resale.
> 
> ...


----------



## lulo239 (Jun 3, 2011)

*orange lake and recent changes*

Is anyone here familiar with the changes that took place with orange lake @ holiday inn @ lake geneva. Also are our pts good at normal holiday inn hotels as well??? Can anyone offer any assistance or good info. Thanks


----------

